# Does A Bi-Level home need an Egress window



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter which level of the house, or the color of the paint. You have to be able to enter/exit the room to/from the exterior.


----------



## jclee (Oct 31, 2012)

cleveman said:


> It doesn't matter which level of the house, or the color of the paint. You have to be able to enter/exit the room to/from the exterior.


So it just needs to meet the opening requirements and the 44 max height from floor, correct?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jclee said:


> So it just needs to meet the opening requirements and the 44 max height from floor, correct?


Yes,that is correct----


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

jclee said:


> So it just needs to meet the opening requirements and the 44 max height from floor, correct?


At ground level, 5sf net clear opening, minimum height 24" and minimum width 20".

Those windows IMHO dont meet egress requirements.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

12penny said:


> At ground level, 5sf net clear opening, minimum height 24" and minimum width 20".
> 
> Those windows IMHO dont meet egress requirements.


5.7 sq/ft to be exact.

You are correct that those windows do not current meet egress.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 to all of the above. Change that window to a slider or twin casement and you should be in business.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Could very well be. I was under the impression it was 5sf for ground level windows and 5.7sf for everything above that. Might be 2006 code I was thinking. Hard to keep it all straight.


----------



## jclee (Oct 31, 2012)

HomeSealed said:


> +1 to all of the above. Change that window to a slider or twin casement and you should be in business.


Yes. That's what I had in mind. Thanks


----------

